
The Last-Access timestamp (2002) - wfunction
http://www.xxcopy.com/xxgroup/m02/msg02599.htm
======
ambrop7
Last-access time should just die. As explained in the article it is
practically useless, and it causes unneeded disk writes, making disks fail
sooner.

When installing Linux machine I always remember to add noatime to the mount
options if it's not already there. Yes, I do know the default on Linux is
"relatime".

------
frou_dh
The only instances where I've ever even thought about atimes is noticing
"noatime" flags on mounted filesystems.

It seems like even creation-times and modification-times took a hit in
noteworthiness when home PCs got online and all the files on disk were no
longer artefacts of only you and your OEM. What the ctimes and mtimes of stuff
downloaded (and unpacked from various compressed formats) ended up being
always seemed somewhat unpredictable and trained me to gloss over them during
most modes of PC use.

------
brudgers
Since they can be disabled via the registery, it's not so much a shortcoming
of programmers as a design feature.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff794679(v=winembed...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ff794679\(v=winembedded.60\).aspx)

